

Film Discovery Platform - tdevito

I&#x27;m developing a film discovery app for iOS, imagine goodreads for movies.  Does anyone have any thoughts on whether I should use an affiliate program like iTunes or fandango, or an open source API like the movie data base API for movie metadata?
======
jjgreen
Trackerama ([http://www.trackerama.com/](http://www.trackerama.com/)) uses
TMDB ([https://www.themoviedb.org/](https://www.themoviedb.org/)), may be
worth considering ...

~~~
tdevito
are there any legal/copyright issues from using TMDB API?

------
siquick
Have a look at Gyde to see what others are doing in this space. Can't say I
have found it that useful but worth checking out

[http://gyde.tv/](http://gyde.tv/)

~~~
tdevito
are there any legal/copyright issues from using TMDB API?

------
relaunched
Rovi - www.rovicorp.com

